# The lost railways of Leeds.



## phill.d

Strange things were afoot!

It's not very often you find a hidden overgrown railway, sidings, engines and trucks. It's even more unusual to find it leads to a well fortified tunnel portal. Unfortunately there was no access for us that day, so what lies beyond is anyone's guess. It isn't until you start to piece it altogether that a wider picture emerges.

Out of bounds places, a camouflaged narrow gauge railway, coal trucks, and locked tunnel doors!! 









Latent power!





The hunt for the ghost engines of the strategic steam reserve!

The question is what lies ahead in the darkness of the barred tunnel portal?
Could there be 60 rusting hulks of silent steam engines to be explored?

There have been countless stories about a top secret batch of 'ghost' steam engines for many years. These retired British rail engines are supposed to be stored serviceable in an unknown underground location to this day. These engines are commonly known as the (S.S.R) 'Strategic steam reserve'





Sixty steam engines were supposed to be kept in reserve in the event of a nuclear attack on Britain. It was thought that a nuclear attack would render all electric circuits useless, due to the electromagnetic radiation given off. The new diesel engines would be well and truly out of action.





During the late 1960's steam engines began to be replaced by diesels. Rumour has it that a number of these withdrawn loco’s were hid away in suspicious circumstances. It is said that these engines are the Stanier 8 and 9F class, some of which were only 10 years old when retired, they have a design life of 50+ years. 





As the mass scrapping of Britain’s steam trains began, loco’s were sold to the scrap men. Sixty loco’s of the Stanier 8 and 9F class still remain unaccounted for. There are countless eyewitness stories of steam engines being stored in sidings long after they were withdrawn. Locos been spirited away in the dead of night, Drivers been sent home early from work, there engines never to be seen again.





The reserve of steam engines isn't that unusual, Sweden maintained a steam reserve from around 1959 until the early 70’s. Russia still maintains a small steam reserve to this day.




The hunt for the ghost engines of the strategic steam reserve! by phill.d, on Flickr

A very British conspiracy sir?

Perhaps it's all but a joke, perhaps I have too much time on my hands, perhaps it isn't! 

Another curious abandoned little railway can be found hid away in Leeds.





I spy with my little eye!

Whilst looking at Google Earth I noticed what I thought looked like a small railway, I could see what appeared to be a tunnel for good measure. I've never photographed a miniature railway tunnel before, the sheer novelty of it meant it was a must to do.





And lo and behold a perfect toy town tunnel was to be found.

There's something very eccentric about these narrow gauge railways you've just got to love them.









For those interested in tunnel gen then here goes!
The tunnel is 32yds long, steeply curved it enters at the South and exits at the East. 
The tunnel is a reinforced concrete lining with no refuges or air shafts along it's length.
The tunnel remains dry throughout and is remarkably free from Chav damage and litter.
There are heavy steel doors guarding the tunnel entrance at either end lol 





Yes it does run along, and yes we did sit on it and have a go! 









To be continued!


----------



## Wakey Lad

Superb stuff sir - A true legend round these parts - Nice to see you out and about!


----------



## shane.c

Good pics,


----------



## night crawler

Don't hear from you in ages the wham you drop in a gem like this, can't wait for the next installemnt.


----------



## flyboys90

I like this when are you going in? thanks for sharing.


----------



## sonyes

Very nice, something different! Excellent pics


----------



## Faing

*pure pornography.............nice work*


----------



## SeffyboyUK

Nicely done that man!


----------



## SThornton1987

Excellent report. I live in Leeds and the area until I was 24 and completely missed everything like this!


----------



## crazyjon

ROF Heapey, is a most mysterious place associated with the strategic rail reserve etc as well there has been rumours for years that there are steam trains stored underground . http://www.angelfire.com/mn2/Oubliette/Heapey.html Great report by the way


----------



## muppet

great find like this alot thanks for posting


----------



## alex76

cracking find mate nice one


----------



## Labb

Very good pics. And WHAT a find. Would like to go there when it is not that overgrown. Can you say anything about the location?


----------



## oldscrote

Some nice shots there Phill,I do like all the rumours of the strategic steam reserve there's a link to spoof site about the alleged reserve near me
http://www.willys-mb.co.uk/strategic-reserve.htm

The other railway is interesting looks like a miniature railway rather than a quarry line and is set up up as a dual gauge affair.Great stuff mate thanks for sharing


----------



## HorZa

Great report. Looking forward to more photos.


----------



## steve2109

excellent find and report, thanks for sharing, the sealed up tunnel sounds facinating, are you going back ?


----------



## woody65

the miniature railway is owned by a judge


----------



## Jet48

Great Pictures Great Report Thanks.


----------



## GEMTX

Dooms Day Preps?????? :/


----------



## Tig007

what a find, that is very exciting stuff. Now I am wondering what is behind the big doors


----------



## perjury saint

*Crackin report that! Very interesting with some lovely shots...*


----------



## borntobemild

Wonderful stuff. Keeping a stock of steam engines as insurance against a nuclear attack is just about daft enough to be true.


----------



## brian1970

Oh heck this ones a cliff hanger !


----------



## night crawler

crazyjon said:


> ROF Heapey, is a most mysterious place associated with the strategic rail reserve etc as well there has been rumours for years that there are steam trains stored underground . http://www.angelfire.com/mn2/Oubliette/Heapey.html Great report by the way



Especially after reading this little story.


----------



## pr3ttyv4c4nt

Never knew there was anything this interesting in my home town!! Nice find : )


----------



## chris

Great report and detective work


----------



## jaket

wow very interesting stuff. i have heard of something like this before in norfolk, not as big and now not in existance, but it could be part of a ww2 ammo connection. basicly to carry mass loads of shells at the same time to a pillbox or heavy gun. are there any ww2 structures nearby?


----------

